# como hacer registro piso



## luchollele (Jun 6, 2010)

bueno amigos tengo que hacer un registro PISO con cuantro ff D lo he intentado y la verdad no me corre muy bien.  Si me pueden dar un empujon para ver como conecto las entradas i las salidas de los ff.
intente con algo asi .






en la entrada pongo 1-0-0 me corre secuencial mente asi 1-1-0 , 1-1-1 
no deberia correr asi 

1-0-0 , 0-1-0 , 0-0-1 ?

gracias de ante mano.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

No entendi que es lo que buscas pero revisa esto a ver si te sirve.....

creo que no pero... igual si.....

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://bp0.blogger.com/_js6wgtUcfdQ/R5Ob1f0aXhI/AAAAAAAAB8U/Pxxic3Uy5P0/s400/contador_modulo_6_sincrono_flip-flops-D.PNG&imgrefurl=http://logica-digital.blogspot.com/2007/11/el-flip-flop-j-k-contadores.html&usg=__rnzVbZzQ4U5kM8HzANamgRm2dGU=&h=289&w=400&sz=42&hl=es&start=1&sig2=05VVZMGOhG9Ndkz-eRN41g&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=JKqnCGjO5tsMtM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcontador%2Bbinario%2Bflip%2Bflop%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=0BUMTJ3xAYzaNtOE3LUE
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola luchollele

Tal vez no le das la secuencia adecuada para que realice lo que quieres.

1 Poner los datos en las B’s. (1, 0, 0)
2 Hacer nivel alto (1) la W.
3 Aplicar Un Pulso en Reloj. (Las B’s Pasan a las Q’s)
4 hacer nivel bajo (0) la W. (Ya no interfieren las AND)
5 Aplicar 3 pulsos En Reloj. (Avanzan los Datos En los Fip-Flop’s tipo D)

Creo que así debe ser y según tus resultados creo que no haces nivel bajo la W en el paso 4.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luchollele (Jun 7, 2010)

no entiendo eso de mivel bajo si me lo puede mostrar o dar un ejemplo? gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 7, 2010)

luchollele

Usas algun simulador?
o como le estas haciendo?
sube el archivo para revisarlo y ver que pasa....


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola luchollele
Nivel bajo es aplicar un 0 Lógico, conectar a tierra, a masa, a GND.

saludos
a sus ordenes



lubeck dijo:


> luchollele
> 
> Usas algun simulador?
> o como le estas haciendo?
> sube el archivo para revisarlo y ver que pasa....


 
Hola lubeck
allá está arriba en el mensaje #1
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lubeck (Jun 7, 2010)

> Hola lubeck
> allá está arriba en el mensaje #1



Hola Mrcarlos....


ya lo carge en livewire... 
yo por lo que le preguntaba es porque si funciona como dices..... y queria checar si lo tenia bien armado en el simulador....

hace 100   110  111 con W en alto
   y   011   001  000 con W en bajo 

y comienza dependiendo de B


----------



## luchollele (Jun 8, 2010)

todo bien, gracias compañeros MrCarlos , lubeck. un 10 para ustedes


----------

